
Tesla’s new Solar Roof is actually cheaper than a normal roof - yawz
http://inhabitat.com/teslas-new-solar-roof-is-actually-cheaper-than-a-normal-roof/
======
GrumpyNl
Well with that calculation it is, but here in Holland you lay a roof (ceramic
tiles) for about $55 for per M2 (11sqft) They will last for 60 years. That's
including installation. Source here [https://www.dakdekker-
weetjes.nl/dakbedekking/dakpannen/](https://www.dakdekker-
weetjes.nl/dakbedekking/dakpannen/) . Makes you think, is it clickbait?

~~~
Finnucane
Note the qualification "after energy costs and tax credits". There's
definitely cheaper roofing material (our house has a flat rubber roof--much
cheaper than tile). Tax credits, of course, vary by jurisdiction, and may not
always be available.

It would also be useful to compare the cost to more traditional sorts of solar
installations.

------
damnfine
Can we get an apples to apples price comparison? Most people dont get huge
government kickbacks, and have to pay connection fees to the local power
company, etc...

I know 3 people with solar, and none are able to use it because of regulations
except when completely disconnected from the grid.

